

Codecademy adds jQuery lessons and scratchpad - pkrein
http://venturebeat.com/2011/11/07/codecademy-jquery-scratchpad/

======
hansef
I love what Codeacademy is doing, but hope they'll be rolling out some meatier
lesson content with that 2m round before too long. The entire venturebeat-
post-worthy jQuery lessons take about 3 minutes to go through
([http://www.codecademy.com/courses/jquery-and-the-
dom/1#!/exe...](http://www.codecademy.com/courses/jquery-and-the-
dom/1#!/exercise/0))

~~~
zds
I'm the co-founder of Codecademy - we'll definitely be rolling out meatier
content soon. This is just a peek at what some of our beta users have created.
If you'd like to create a course, sign up - we're rolling out access to the
course creator slowly to make sure our content is all high quality. Let me
know if you have any other feedback!

~~~
daeken
I've been watching Codecademy off and on for a while and I think your comment
finally touched on something that I seem to have missed this whole time:
you're not focusing on creating the content, you're focusing on making it easy
for people to create and find high-quality content.

I see you have a signup form for course creators, but I'm not seeing any data
on what exactly you want to focus on (is reverse-engineering out of scope, for
instance?), whether or not course creators are paid, etc. I'd love to be
involved, but just don't have enough information to go on yet; if you could
fill in the blanks, I'd greatly appreciate it. Keep up the good work.

~~~
zds
Hi daeken - you're right. We're going to be a lot more than a content company.

I'd love to share what we're working on with you - feel free to send me an
email at contact(at)codecademy(dot)com and I'll fill you in.

------
josh_miller
Loving this product. Especially the fact that you jump right into a lesson
when you arrive at the homepage. Deliver value before asking the user for
anything. Awesome.

------
paul9290
Did you guys see teamtreehouse.com that launched today?

This space is an interesting one, as the material can be taught thru videos &
code quizzes or through gaming type systems.

Though I wonder which is the best way to teach this material in a broad sense;
gaming or videos with coding quizzes?

------
chefsurfing
“It really takes people back to the exciting part of programming, which is
building things, breaking things, and seeing how they work,” - reminds me
about what I loved about playing with Legos, Logo and BASIC as a child. Way to
go Codecadamy team!

~~~
zds
thanks!

------
vaksel
I like the product, but I wish it was a bit more involved.

Right now, all you do is 1 simple exercise...and it's really simple stuff.
i.e. they give you an example of how to use jQuery to change the color to
yellow...and the "practical" experience, is changing the color to red.

I think something a bit complicated where you have 10 different examples for
each step(progressively complicated), so that people would really learn this
stuff.

~~~
zds
Hi vaksel, thanks for the comments. This lesson is our "alpha" release of
jQuery...we're working on more improvements (and supplementary exercises)
based on your feedback. Would love to hear more - we're
contact(at)codecademy(dot)com.

------
grombert11
i'm really digging this, but is this related to <http://codeacademy.org/> ?

~~~
zds
we're not related to codeacademy.org.

~~~
xiaoma
Why buy the .com version of their domain? Or, I suppose the better question is
why go after their name to begin with? It makes you guys look pretty bad and a
little of that smears off on YC.

[http://howilearnedeverything.com/2011/10/30/clearing-the-
air...](http://howilearnedeverything.com/2011/10/30/clearing-the-air/)

------
j2labs
I hope they add some Python stuff soon. I'd love to help write Python lessons.

